# Sharing Common on 2 separate controllers??



## Tfastle (Apr 3, 2021)

I am adding irrigation to our front yard. Some years back as part of another project I ran 7 conductor sprinkler wire to the future valve box location. There also is an existing 3 conductor sprinkler wire at that location for a drip irrigation valve. In a traditional install that is enough for 8 zones (6 on the 7 strand and 2 on the 3 strand) Including the existing drip valve. Ideally my design would utilize 9.

My question is, since the two controllers will be mounted in my shop next to one another, could I use the same common (one or the other white) for both controllers and then use the other white as my 9th zone? It seems to me that if I used the same common for all valves at the valves and then split that common to both controllers in the shop it should work. Is this correct or would this not work?

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,

T


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes you can use the same common wire.

Just curious the need for two controllers. Why not just get a different controller?


----------

